# Kostenlose CEWE Fotobücher



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 August 2008)

Hallo,

die Aktion läuft zwar schon einen gewisse Zeit, aber 
noch ist es nicht zu spät:

http://www.cewe-fotobuch.de/bild-aktion.php

Allerdings scheint der Server überlastet, oft kommt eine
Fehlermeldung *no access alex*, aber wenn es 
funktioniert, kommt innerhalb ein paar Minuten der
Gutschein-Code per E-Mail.

Und mit dem aktuellen Opera 9.52 ging es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

Habe den Gutschein am Wochenende mal angefordert und erhalten.

Hast du eigentlich schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit diesen Fotobüchern gemacht? Würde mich mal interessieren wie es so mit der Qualität aussieht!


----------



## maweri (1 September 2008)

*SUPER-Qualität!!!*

Habe für meine Oma so'n Buch als Weihnachtsgeschenk machen lassen. War über dm-digi-foto, aber die arbeiten (glaub' ich) mit CEWE zusammen.

Ich war total begeistert. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht und etwas mit den Einstellungen (Einband, Hintergrund, Bilder pro Seite, Text usw.) rumspielt, kommt ein 1A-Ergebnis raus. 
Schön fand ich, das einzelne Fotos überlappen können und man von den Originalfotos Ausschnitte machen. Fand den Preis (auch ohne Gutschein) absolut fair.


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

Wenn das so ist, dann werde ich es auch einmal ausprobieren!


----------



## blasterbock (1 September 2008)

Seit Freitag Abend versuche ich da was zu bekommen, aber es geht nichts mehr. Alle Bücher sind vergriffen.
@cerberus, muss man da noch irgendeinen Spruch murmeln, wie "Sesam öffne Dich" ?


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

Ne also bei mir gings ohne Zauberformel. Hab den Gutschein allerdings auch schon am Freitag so gegen 18.30 Uhr beantragt. Wann hast du es zum ersten Mal versucht?


----------



## blasterbock (1 September 2008)

War schon spät, ca. 21 Uhr.
Na ja, wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben.


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

Also soweit ich mich erinnern konnte, waren einige Teilbereiche schon bei mir vergriffen. Allerdings gab es auch andere, bei denen noch bis zu 200 Gutscheine verfügbar waren. Entweder wolltest du den falschen Bereich oder die letzten gingen weg wie warme Semmeln.


----------



## blasterbock (1 September 2008)

Es waren alle Teilbereiche vergriffen.
Das mit den warmen Semmeln trifft wohl zu.


----------



## Cerberus (1 September 2008)

Schade!!
Hätte nicht erwartet, dass es so schnell geht!


----------

